# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Enciklopedia letrare >  Ferma e kafsheve - George Orwell

## Dita

*Ferma e kafsheve*







*KAPITULLI I*



Atë natë, zoti Xhons i Fermës Menër, i kishte mbyllur mirë kotecët e pulave, ndonëse nuk mund të pritej të qe aq esëll sa të mos harronte dritarëzat e ushqimit. E përshkoi oborrin si një anije mes dallgëve, ndërsa fasha e dritës së fenerit i vallëzonte andej-këndej nëpër errësirë. Përpalsi një herë fort këmbët përpara derës së mbrapme të shtëpisë, rrëkëlleu një gotë të fundit birre nga fuçia që mbante në aneks dhe ia mbajti për në shtrat, ku zonja Xhons gërhiste prej kohësh.
Me tu fikur drita në dhomën e gjumit, një trazirë dhe rrëmujë e përgjithshme u ndie në mjediset e fermës. Gjatë ditës qe hapur fjala se Majori plak, hamshori me famë, fitues i disa çmimeve në Panaire, para një nate kish parë një ëndërr të cilën dëshironte tua tregonte të gjithëve. Ndaj edhe kafshët e kishin bërë me fjalë që, me tu hequr sysh zoti Xhons, të mblidheshin te plevica e madhe. Majori plak (kështu i thërrisnin të gjithë, ndonëse emrin me të cilin kishte ardhur në këtë botë e kishte Bukuroshi i Uillingtonit) gëzonte një respekt aq të madh në fermë, saqë kushdo do të sakrifikonte me kënaqësi një orë gjumë që ta dëgjonte çfarë kish për tu thënë.
Majori qe rehatuar tashmë në një cep të plevicës së madhe, sipër një biçim platforme, ku qe sajuar edhe shtrati i tij prej kashte. Mbi të, drejtpërdrejt nga trarët e çatisë, varej një fener. Ishte dymbëdhjetë vjeç dhe kohët e fundit sikur po trashej, ama, qe derr, me një pamje të madhërishme, që sia dëmtonin aspak qimet e paprera ndonjëherë. Svonoi shumë të mblidheshin edhe kafshët e tjera që, secili sipas mënyrës së vet, zunë ti bënin vend vetes. Të parët mbërritën tre qentë, Blubeli, Xhesi, Pinçeri dhe, fill pas tyre, derrat që zunë vend përpara, ngjitur me platformën. Pulat u tulatën nëpër parvazët e dritareve, pëllumbat fluturonin mbi trarët e çatisë, delet dhe lopët u shtrinë pas derrave dhe ia nisën ripërtypjes së ushqimit. Dy kuajt tërheqës, Bokseri dhe Kloveri, erdhën tok, duke ecur me ngadalë e duke i hedhur me kujdesin më të madh ato thundrat e tyre të mëdha leshtore, nga frika se mos shkelnin ndonjë kafshëzë të vogël. Kloveri, një pelë e shëndetshme, me pamjen e një nëne që po i afrohej mesit të jetës, skishte ashur ende në formë pas lindjes së mëzit të katërt. Bokseri ishte një kafshë gjigante, një metër e tetëdhjetë i lartë dhe me një forcë sa për dy kuaj të zakonshëm. Mes për mes hundës i kalonte një pullë e bardhë, që i jepte fytyrës së tij pamjen e një budallai, ndonëse edhe pa vështirësi të pretendohej për ndonjë inteligjencë të veçnatä tek ai. Sidoqoftë, Bokseri gëzonte respektin e të gjithëve në sajë të karakterit të qëndrueshëm dhe fuqisë mahnitëse për të punuar. Pas kuajve erdhën Murieli, dhia e bardhë, dhe Beniamini, gomari. Beniamini ishte më i vjetri në fermë. Dhe më nursëzi. Fliste shumë rrallë dhe vetëm sa për të lëshuar ndonjë vërejtje cinike; për shembul, mund tä thoshte se Zoti i kish falur një bisht për të dëbuar mizat, por atij do ti pëlqente më tepër të mos kishte as bishta e as miza. Ishte i vetmi, ndër të gjithë kafshët e fermäs, që nuk qeshte. Po ta pyesje pse, do të përgjigjej se nuk shihte asgjë për të qeshur. Megjithatë, ndonëse kurrë nuk kishte pranuar publikisht, ai ishte i dhënë pas Bokserit; zakonisht, të dielat i kalonin bashkë, te livadhi i vogël prapa kopshttit, duke kullotur të heshtur pranë njëri-tjetrit.
Kuajt skishin zënë ende vend mirë, kur një tufë rikash që kishin humbur të ëmën, vërshuan në plevicë duke rikatur e duke u tundur sa mjatas djathtas. Të shqetësuara, kërkonin një vend ku të mos i shkelnin. Kloveri formooi rreth tyre një si mur me këmbët e saj të gjata dhe rikat, me të bërë fole aty ia këputën gjumit. Në fund, duke u spërdredhur me një petë sheqeri në gojë, hyri Molli, pela bukuroshe e trushkulur, që tërhite dyrrotëshin e zotit Xhons. Zuri vend përpara dhe nisi të ledhatojë krifën e vet, e bindur se po tërhiqte vëmendjen e të tjerëve te kordelet e kuqe me të cilat qe zbukuruar. E fundit fare erdhi macja. Si zakonisht, hapi sytë rreth e rrotull për të gjetur vendin më të ngrohtë dhe, pa çpa, vajti e u rras midis Bokseri dhe Kloverit, ku ia mori me gjumë për shtatë palë qejfe gjatë gjithë kohës që mbante fjalim. Majori, pa e vrarë mendjen të dëgjonte asnjë fjalë.
Tani qenë mbledhur të gjithë kafshët me përjashtim të Moisiut, korbit të zbutur, i cili po flinte mbi një kërcu prapa derës së pasme. Kur pa se u reahtuan të gjithë dhe po prisnin të vëmendshëm, Majori kruajti zërin dhe ia nisi:
Shokë, duhet të keni dëgjuar të gjithë për punën e asaj ëndrrës së cuditshm që pashë mbrëmë. Po për të do të flas më vonë. Hë për hë, dua tju them diçka tjetër. Me çduken bathët, shokë, sbesoj të jem edhe për shumë kohë midis jush, ndaj para se të vdes, e ndiej për detyrë tju lë trashëgim gjithë mençurinë e fituar gjatë jetës sime. Kam jetuar mjaft gjatë, e, meqë rrija i vetmuar në stallë, më është dhënë rasti të reflektoj dhe, tanim mund të them pa frikë se e kuptoj mirë se çlloj jete është kjo që bëjmë në këtë botë. Për këtë e ndiej veten më të aftë se çdo kafshë tjetër e gjallë, ndaj dhe dua tjua shpjegoj unë.
Atëherë, pra, shokë, çlloj jete bëjmë ne? Le ta shohim pa frikë realitetin në sy: Një jetë të shkrutër, të mjerueshme dhe plot mundime. Lindim, na japin ushqim sa për të mbajtur shpirtin gjallë, dhe këso prej nesh që është në gjendje të kryejë ndonjë punë, e detyrojnë të punojë deir në pikën e fundit të forcës, pastaj, me të ardhur çasti ku nuk mund të japim më, na masakrojnë në mënyrën më të pamëshirshme. Nuk ka kafshë në Angli që, pas moshës, një vjeç, të dijë kuptimin e nocioneve çlodhje dhe lumturi. Asnjë kafshë në Angli nuk është e lirë. Për kafshën, jeta është baraz me mjerim dhe skllavëri. Kjo është e vërteta e thënë copë.
Po a mund të themi se kjo është thjesht një ligjësi e ntayrës.? A mund të themi se kjo ndodh ngaqë toka jonë është e varfër e nuk arrin tu ofrojë një jetesë të denjë atyre që e punojnë? Jo, shok! Njëmijë herë jo! Toka e Anglisë është pjellore dhe klima e mirë. Kjo tokë mund të prodhojë ushqime me bollëk për një numër kafshësh shumë herë më të madh nga sa banojnë sot mbi të. Vetëm ferma jonë, ja kjo këtu, është në gjendje të mbajë dymbëshjetë kuaj, njëzet lopë, qindra dele  dhe të gjithë të jetojnë me dinjitet e bollëk sa se merrni dot me mend. Lind pyetja: pse jetojmë në kushte kaq të mjerueshme? Sepse gati gjithë fryti i punës sonë vidhet nga qëniet njerëzore. Ja, pra, shokë, se ku qëndron përgjigja për të gjitha problemet tona. Zgjidhja e tyre mund të përmblidhet në një fjalë të vetme: NJERI. I vetmi armik që kemi, është Njeriu. Hiqni njeriun nga skena e historisë dhe keni zhdukur një herë e mirë burimin e urisë e të mjerimit.
Njeriu është e vetmja krijesë që konsumon pa prodhuar. As qumësht jep, as vezë bën, as fuqi të tërheqë parmendën ka, madje svrapon dot as sa të kapë një lepur. Megjithatë, është zot i të gjithë kafshëve. I vë ato të punojnë e si shpërblim, jep një minimum sa të mos i lerlë të vdesin urie  gjithçka tjetër e mban për vete. Me energjinë tonë ne punojmë tokën, me jashtëqitjen e plehërojmë atë e, përsëri, asnjë prej nesh nuk arrin të ketë diçka më shumë se lëkurën e vet. Flisni, o lopë, që rrini këtu para meje, sa qindra litra qumësht keni dhënë vetëm gjatë këtij viti? E çështë bërë me tërë atë qumësht, që fare miër mund të qe përdorur për të ushqyer viça të shëndetshëm? Cdo pikë e tij ka shkuar në gurmazet e armiqve tanë. Po ju, o pula, sa vezë keni bërë këtë vit? Dha sa prej tyre keni mundur të ngrohni për të nxjerrë zogj? Shumica kanë shkuar në pazar për të rritur fitimet e zotit Xhons dhe të njerëzve që i shërbejnë. Po ti, o Klover, ku i ke katër mëzat që linde, të cilët do ti kishe tani krahë dhe do të ta ngrohnin zemrën në pleqëri? Që të katër u shitën sapo mbushën vitin dhe ti ske për ti aprë më kurrë. E çfarë more si shpërblim për katër pjellat e tua dhe gjithë atë punë të mundimshme në fushë, veç një racioni qesharak në stallë.
Por më e keqaj është që edhe këtë jetë mizerabël që bëjmë, nuk na lenë ta çojmë deri në fund, sipas ligjeve të natyrës. Unë për vete nuk qahem, se mund të radhitem ndër më krijesat fatlume. Jam katëmbëdhjetë vjeç, dhe kam bërë mbi katërqind fëmijë. Më tepër se kaq, asnjë derr nuk mund të kërkojë një jetë natyrale. Por asnjë kafshë tjetër nuk arrin ti shpëtojë fundit nga thika mizore. Ju, o gica të vegjël, që më rrini të qetë aty përpara, dijeni se, pa mbushur mirë vitin, keni për tia lëshuar ulërimës te kasapi sa tju shqyhet gurmazi. Ky fund i lemerishëm ju pret të gjithëve  lopë, derra, pula, dele, të gjithëve. Madje edhe kuajt, apo qentë nuk kanë ndonjë fat më të mirë se ne. Ja, ti Bokser, ditën kur muskujt e tu të mëdhenj të lëshohen pa fuqi,a të ditë Xhonsi do të thërresë ndonjë kasap për të të ngulur thikën në fyt, për tia shpënë mishin tënd të zier zagarëve. Sa për qentë, kur plaken dhe u bien dhëmbët, Xhonsi u lidh një gur në qafë dhe i flak në pellgun më të afërt.
A se keni të qartë tani, shokë, si drita e diellit, se gjithë të këqijat e kësaj bote na vijnë nga tirania e qënieve njerëzore? Mjafton të heqim qafe zgjedhën e Njeriut dhe prodhimi i djersës sonë do të jetë i tëri i yni. Vetëm kështu mund të fitojmë lirinë dhe të zhvillohemi. Atëherë çduhet bërë? Thjesht: të punojmë ditë enatë, me mish e me shpirt për përmbysjen e racës njerëzore. Ky, pra, është mesazhi im për ju, shokë: Kryengritje. Nuk e di se kur do të mund të realizohet kjo kryengritje, ndoshta pas një jave, ndoshta pas njëqind vjetësh. Por di të them me siguri, si kjo fija e kashtës që kam përpara, se herët a vonë, drejtësisa do të vendoset. Përqëndroni këtu forcat, shokë, gjatë gjithë asaj pjese të shkurtër të jetës që ju ka mbetur. Dhe, mbi të gjitah, transmetojani edhe brezave që do të vijnë këtë mesazh që po ju jap, në mënyrë që gjeneratat e ardhshme ta vazhdojnë luftën deri në fitoren e plotë.
Dhe kujdes shok! Të jeni të vendosur deri në fund. Asgjë nuk duhet tju shmangë nga rruga e nisjes. Mos besoni kur tëju thonë se kafshët dhe njerëzit kanë interesa të përbashkëta, se mirëqenia e njërit është mirëqenie edhe për tjetrin. Të gjitha këto janë mashtrime. Njeriu nuk i bën hyzmet asnjë lloj interesi, veç përfitimit të tij. Dhe le të mbretërojë midis nesh, kafshëve, një unitet i plotë mendimi e veprimi, një shoqëri e vërtetë në betejën e përbashkët. Të gjithë njerëzit janë armiq, të gjitha kafshët janë shokë.
Në këtë çast shpërtheu një rrëmujë e madhe. Ndërsa flitse Majori, nga vrima kishin dalë katë minj të mëdhenj arash që, të ulur mbi këmbët e pasme, po dëgjonin me vëmendje. Qentë i kishin parë rastësisht dhe, falë shpejtësisë së këmbëve, minjtë mundën të futeshin përsëri vriamve e të shpëtonin kokën. Majori ngriti thundrën për të vendosur qetësinë.
Shokë, tha ai, këtu ka diçka që duhet ta vendosim së bashku. Kafshët e egra, si minjtë, lepujt, etj., do ti kemi miq apo armiq? Le ta hedhim në votë. Pyetjen po e shtroj kështu: a janë shokë minjtë?
Votimi u bë në çast dhe, me shumicë votash u vendos që minjtë të ishin shokë. Pati vetëm katë vota kundra, tre qentë dhe macja, e cila, siç u zbulua më pas kishte votuar në të dy krahët. Majori vazhdoi:
Nuk kam edhe shumë për të thënë. Dua vetëm të përsëris: mos harroni detyrën e luftës kundër Njeriut dhe gjithçka që ka lidhje me të. Gjithçka ecën me dy këmbë është armik. Gjithçka ecën me katër këmbë, ose ka krahë, është mik. Dhe. Mos harroni, gjithashtum se nuk po e kuftojmë Njeriun që pastaj ti ngjajmë atij. Edhe kur ta keni mposhtur, mos merrni huqet e tij. Asnjë kafshë nuk duhet të jetojë në shtëpi apo të flerë në shtrat, apo të veshë rroba, apo të pijë alokool, ose duhan, apo të marrë para, apo të merret me tregti. Të gjitha sjelljet e njeriut janë të këqija. Dhe, mbi të gjitha, asnjë kafshë nuk duhet të tiranizojë të tjerët. Të dobët e të fuqishëm, budallenj e të zgjuar, ne të tërë jemi vëllezër. Asnjë kafshë nuk duhet të vrasë ndonjë kafshë tjetër. Të gjitha kafshët janë të barabarta.
Ndërsa tani, shokë, dua tju tregoj atë ëndrrën që pashë mbrëmë. Gjithë ëndrrën nuk arrij dot tua përshkruaj, ishte një ëndërr për tokën, si do të jetë ajo kur të jetë zhdukur Njeriu. Por ajo më kujtoi diçka që e kisha harruar prej kohësh. Shumë vjet më parë kur ende isha një gic i vogël, nënat dhe dosat e tjera këndonin një këngë të vjetër, nga e cila dinin vetëm melodinë dhe tri fjalët e para. E kisah mësuar që në fëmijëri këtë melodi, po prej kohësh ajo më kishte dalë nga mendja. Megjithatë mbrëmë mu rikthyen edhe fjalët e këngës, fajlë që, për këtë jam më se i sigurt, qenë kënduar shumë e shumë kohë më parë nga kafshët dhe kishin humbur në kujtesën e brezave. Tani shokë, do tju këndoj këtë këngë. Jam plak dhe zërin e kam të ngjirur, por apsi tua kem mësuar melodinë, ju do të dini ta këndoni vetë më bukur. Kënga titullohet: Kafshë të Anglisë.
Majori plak kruajti zërin dhe ia nisi këngës. Siç tha edhe vetë, zërin e kishte pak të ngjirur, por ama këndonte bukur. Ishte një melodi tepër frymëzuese, diçka ndërmjet Klementinës dhe La Kukuraçës. Ndërsa fjalët qenë:



KAFSHE TE ANGLISE

Kafshë të Anglisë dhe Irlandës
Të vuajturat kafshë ane mbanë
Mabni vesh lajmin e gëzuar 
Casti i fitores po na vjen pranë.

Nuk do tjetë vonë ajo ditë fatlume
Njeri Tirani kur të jetë zhdukur
Dhe pjelloret fusha të Anglisë
Veçse me kafshë do të rrinë mbushur

Kapistrat mizore do jenë hequr
Kamxhikë, samare të urryera,
Fre dhe mamuze më nuk do të ketë
Veç kafshë të lumtura e të ushqyera

Gjithë të mirat e kësaj bote
Grurë, misër, elb, tërshërë,
Mollë, fasule, fara luledielli
Prona jonë do të jet e tërë.

Do tshkëlqejnë fushat e Anglisë
Dhe më tpastër do jenë burimet
Përherë tshëndetshme do të fryjnë erërat
Ditën që do tna sjell gëzimet.

Për këtë ditë duhet të lodhemi
E arrijmë a se arrijmë
Lop, kuajm pata, qen
Të derdhim djersën për lirinë.

Kafshë të Anglise, kafshë të Irlandës,
Të vuajturat kafshë anembanë,
Mbani vesh dhe përhapni lajmin
Për orën e lumtur që na vjen pranë.




Tek këndonin këngën, kafshët u eksituan si kurrë ndonjëherë. Para se të mabronte së kënduari Majori, ato ia nisën ta shoqëronin për qejf të tyre. Edhe më të trashët arritën të kapnin melodinë e të mbanin mend nja dy fjalë. Sa për të zgjuarit, si puna e derrave dhe qenve, ata e mësuan të gjithë këngën përmendësh brenda disa minutave. U deshën edhe disa prova paraprake para se e gjithë ferma të shpërthente në Kafshë të Anglisë me një unison të llahtarshëm. Lopët e pëllisnin, patat e gagarisnin, qentë e lehnin, delet e blegërinin, kuajt e hingëllinin. Iu hyri aq shumë në zemër, sa që pesë herë me radhë e kënduan fillim mabrim, dhe do të kishin vazhduar të këndonin gjithë natën, po të mos i ndërprisnin.
Për fat të keq, gjithë kjo zallamahi zgjoi zotin Xhons, i cili kërceu nga shtrati i sigurt se në fermë kishte hyrë dhelpra. Rrëmbeu çiften që e mbante gjithmonë në qoshe të dhomës së gjumit dhe lëshoi një të shtënë në errësirë. Saçmet u shpërndanë në muret e plevicës dhe, sa hap e mbyll sytë, mbledhja u prish. Të gjithë ia mbathën për në vendet e fjetjes. Zogjtë u strukën në kotece, kafshët u tulatën në kashtë dhe, pa kaluar shumë kohë, e gjithë ferma u zhyt në gjumë.

----------

